# Negative Cycle



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi Peter
Sorry to bother you but I had ET from IVF 1.5 weeks ago and had 2 embs put back grades 5&4.
I have today started spotting so it hasn't worked but what bothers me most is that I felt af was on her way on the Monday even before they went back in and my body has felt like it ever since.
Why would I feel like AF is coming even before the embs are put back and does this mean if I feel like this again next time I know that it hasn't worked from the start again?
Love Clare


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



Clare said:


> Hi Peter
> Sorry to bother you but I had ET from IVF 1.5 weeks ago and had 2 embs put back grades 5&4.
> I have today started spotting so it hasn't worked but what bothers me most is that I felt af was on her way on the Monday even before they went back in and my body has felt like it ever since.
> 
> ...


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi Peter
Thanks for your reply.
Well AF still didn't arrive today so I did a preg test and I have 2 pink lines even though one is fainter Barts said that it's still posotive, but I still feel that i'm going to bleed I had a little spot earlier and that's it. Barts said not to worry just rest and test again Sunday? what do you think?
Love clarex


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

OMG Clare,

That sounds like some pretty fab news and good advice - take it easy and put your feet up!

You so deserve some good news after all the crap you have had recently.

Now take some time out and get yourself some   therapy! It works honestly!

Lots of love,

Sue


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks Sue
God this stuff is hard isn't it I'm scared to move or go to the Toilet now , I had another little spot awhile ago it's hard not to think the worst all the time isn't it, I am trying 
Hope that you are ok
Love Clarex


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Clare - I have been reading your posts here and on the 2ww. 

When I was pg with my son 3 years ago I had AF pains for the first 8 weeks of pg (was also on Cyclogest). I didn't know it at the time, but found out later, that it is a very common symptom of pregnancy, whether you take Cyclogest or not. I was checking my underwear every 2 mins to look for blood and was terified of miscarrying. THIS IS ALL NORMAL. Your hpt test was positive, and if hcg is out of your system (which it should be by now), then I reckon you are set for pregnancy. 

I'm so excited for you. 

Good luck. 

J


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

hi J
Thanks for your reply the AF pain is subsiding abit it's the blood that is worrying me. 
Barts said the HCG will be out of my system so that's very good and just to rest till Sunday when I do their test(although as you know i'll be testing every day)
It's just I've read someone else got a + then af came the next day so I can't stop worrying but I also know that there's nothing at all I can do about it except to take their advise.
Thanks for your mesg
Love Clarex


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Clare,

Congratulations!! Think positive, relax and enjoy!!

Regards,

Peter



Clare said:


> Hi Peter
> Thanks for your reply.
> Well AF still didn't arrive today so I did a preg test and I have 2 pink lines even though one is fainter Barts said that it's still posotive, but I still feel that i'm going to bleed I had a little spot earlier and that's it. Barts said not to worry just rest and test again Sunday? what do you think?
> Love clarex


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Okay Clare, you can't be anything but positive now with all of us, including Peter, telling you what good news this is. The spotting and AF symptoms are probably just the Cyclogest or implantation and AF pains are probably a pregnancy 

Can't wait to see your posts after your 'proper' test. 

This is going to be good news  

Good Luck. 

J.


----------



## Clare (Nov 2, 2002)

Thanks for all your kind words but the spotting is getting heavier even though I have rested all day so I really do think that af will come, Barts did say that can sometimes happen. God I really can't cope with all this
Thanks you lot I hope you are all ok 
Love Clarex


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Oh, this is awful. I feel for you soooo very much. I really hope you are wrong and we are all right, but I suppose you know your own body. 

Hang on in there until you know for sure though. 

^group^

Take care. 

J.


----------

